# Trying to decide on which pellet grill



## gmdodt (Jan 13, 2019)

Hey All - 

Having some trouble deciding which pellet grill to invest in.  I currently had a masterbuilt full electric vertical smoker as my first and only smoker. Doesnt really produce smoke really.  Feels like more of an oven.  I do have a Weber spirit 3 burner propane grill (for context).  I want to upgrade the smoker and the pellet grills have sparked my interest for their ease.  I have done some basic research and know how they work and the major "players in the market" but there are so many "players" and those players each have a bunch of choices.  Anyone have suggestions?  I dont really want to bust the bank on a grill.  looking for something in the 300-500 range if possible.  I dont really want something that will break (electronically) or rust out in 2-3 years..I do think the option to sear is pretty cool (only on select grills).  Things like meat probes, side shelves, and wifi and such arent deal breakers for me.  I just want the auger and igniter to work for a while, maintain temps, no rust, decent grates, a decent warranty, a decent size hopper, an easy way to clean ashes is favorable

I've looked briefly at pitboss, traeger, camp chef, green mountain, zgrill, grilla grill, rectec.  

Pitboss seems like the retail friendly brand.  Ton of options, a lot of exclusives at different stores.  Reputation is so so but its very budget friendly

Zgrills seems on par with pitboss

Traegar has an iconic name like Weber but maybe lacks some innovation.  Also more costly.

camp chef has seemingly a lot of support and while more expensive, they arent absurdly priced.

Green mountain is decently priced depending on the model but doesnt seem as popular.

Grilla grills...dont know much about them but people seem to like the silverbac.

Rectec, good but expensive



Appreciate any thoughts you have..and if you could be specific with the manufacturer AND model I'd appreciate it!! :)


----------



## forktender (Jan 14, 2019)

Pellet grills blow a lot of smoke but the smoke doesn't leave much flavor, in my opinion, they are glorifided  convection ovens.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 14, 2019)

Not to try to talk you out of the pellet grill but have you thought about an Amazen Smoker for the MES you'll find lots of threads about them and an MES around here with some great results.
That being said I'm also looking at pellet grills and think I've decided on a Pit Boss because I have a couple friends that have and like them and as you said they don't break the bank. This will be my first pellet pooper as well. I'm trying to decide between the Austin XL 1000 that has the flame broiler option and the Series 5. I don't see where you live I'm in Florida where it's very humid most of the time and both of these models have the pellet purge option which is important for me. My neighbor has the Series 5 and left pellets in it for several weeks or a month while not using it and the pellets absorbed moisture and swelled it took a while to take it apart so we could get the pellets out so the auger could work.
Good luck with your decision let us know what you choose and how it does for you.


----------



## Bigtank (Jan 14, 2019)

I like my Green Mountain Daniel Boone I've had it tree years with no problems.


----------



## gmdodt (Jan 14, 2019)

pineywoods said:


> Not to try to talk you out of the pellet grill but have you thought about an Amazen Smoker for the MES you'll find lots of threads about them and an MES around here with some great results.
> That being said I'm also looking at pellet grills and think I've decided on a Pit Boss because I have a couple friends that have and like them and as you said they don't break the bank. This will be my first pellet pooper as well. I'm trying to decide between the Austin XL 1000 that has the flame broiler option and the Series 5. I don't see where you live I'm in Florida where it's very humid most of the time and both of these models have the pellet purge option which is important for me. My neighbor has the Series 5 and left pellets in it for several weeks or a month while not using it and the pellets absorbed moisture and swelled it took a while to take it apart so we could get the pellets out so the auger could work.
> Good luck with your decision let us know what you choose and how it does for you.



I did actually look at them last night - just didn't pull the trigger.  I'll probably get one of the 12" tubes to try out.

As far as the pitboss.  That one is appealing - I just wonder about the longevity because they seem more budget oriented and I've never heard anyone talk about how they hold up 3 years down the road.  The 1 year warranty is a little concerning.  If they thought it was a quality product you would think they would offer a longer warranty.


----------



## barney9 (Jan 14, 2019)

gmdodt said:


> I did actually look at them last night - just didn't pull the trigger.  I'll probably get one of the 12" tubes to try out.
> 
> As far as the pitboss.  That one is appealing - I just wonder about the longevity because they seem more budget oriented and I've never heard anyone talk about how they hold up 3 years down the road.  The 1 year warranty is a little concerning.  If they thought it was a quality product you would think they would offer a longer warranty.



I just bought a PitBoss Austin XL. only one cook on it so I can't really review it however Pit Boss carries a 5 year warranty on all pellet grills bought after 9/3/18. That pushed me towards the Pit Boss. That and I found it new for $350.


----------



## gmdodt (Jan 14, 2019)

Wow had no idea they have a 5 year warranty. Where did you find the Austin XL for that price?


----------



## barney9 (Jan 14, 2019)

at a walmart about 40 miles away using brickseek.com

all other stores had them at full retail.


----------



## idahopz (Jan 14, 2019)

I have a Traeger, and I'd not purchase one again - mostly not because it is substandard, but because it is a "name brand" that relies on people not knowing of other options. I also have a GMG, and it works quite well. 

Considering the initial cost of the Traeger, and the PID upgrade I needed to do to make it equal to the GMG, it costs twice as much to make the Traeger perform as well, in both the cooks, as well as making it operate without problems. My wife purchased our Traeger for $600 at Costco, and I had to add the $200 PID controller to make it work as well as my $400 GMG.


----------



## gmdodt (Jan 14, 2019)

idahopz said:


> I have a Traeger, and I'd not purchase one again - mostly not because it is substandard, but because it is a "name brand" that relies on people not knowing of other options. I also have a GMG, and it works quite well.
> 
> Considering the initial cost of the Traeger, and the PID upgrade I needed to do to make it equal to the GMG, it costs twice as much to make the Traeger perform as well, in both the cooks, as well as making it operate without problems. My wife purchased our Traeger for $600 at Costco, and I had to add the $200 PID controller to make it work as well as my $400 GMG.


Interesting..so is GMG the only main brand that comes with PID?


----------



## gmdodt (Jan 14, 2019)

barney9 said:


> at a walmart about 40 miles away using brickseek.com
> 
> all other stores had them at full retail.


Nice. This 5 year warranty really changes my thinking...may be favoring pitboss instead of camp chef and GMG now..


----------



## mike243 (Jan 14, 2019)

The book on my PB Astin sez 1 year and I bought it in may and when i look up online at walmart it still sez 1 year, you got something some where what shows a 5 year warranty? Thanks


----------



## gmdodt (Jan 14, 2019)

mike243 said:


> The book on my PB Astin sez 1 year and I bought it in may and when i look up online at walmart it still sez 1 year, you got something some where what shows a 5 year warranty? Thanks


 On PBs site it says 5 years if purchased after September 2018..so yours wouldnt qualify


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jan 14, 2019)

forktender said:


> Pellet grills blow a lot of smoke but the smoke doesn't leave much flavor, in my opinion, they are glorifided convection ovens.



They are many, many pro teams using pellet smokers (though admittedly high end smokers like Yoder) and winning in competitive bbq. The smoke profile is decidedly different from a stick or charcoal grill, but is there none the less and liked by many people, including bbq competition judges.


----------



## barney9 (Jan 14, 2019)

mike243 said:


> The book on my PB Astin sez 1 year and I bought it in may and when i look up online at walmart it still sez 1 year, you got something some where what shows a 5 year warranty? Thanks


https://pitboss-grills.com/5-year-warranty/


----------



## xsists (Jan 14, 2019)

I have a MES with a mailbox mod and a Amazen Smoker in it.  Recently have had some electrical issues with it (its 9 years old) and I upgraded to a GMG Daniel Boone.  I've been though about 5 cooks with it and I get a lot more smoke flavor than my MES produced.  I really like the size and functionality of the DB (with WiFi).  I think a lot of people that complain about the smoke level with pellet grills are coming from stick burners where there is a LOT of smoke.  I prefer a lighter smoke flavor and find that my DB is perfect.  Its more than the MES but not over powering.


----------



## bregent (Jan 14, 2019)

gmdodt said:


> Interesting..so is GMG the only main brand that comes with PID?



No, I'd say most grills >$1000 have PID controllers. There are several under $1000 models like those made by GMG, Pellet Pro, Louisiana, and others, that also have them. There a few >$1000 like PG500/1000 that do not, although they do have advanced controllers that many folks prefer over PID.

Camp Chef and Grilla are the only two I can think of right now that DO NOT have PID on any of their models.

But you certainly don't need PID to get good temperature control and some folks feel you get better smoke output with non PID controllers.


----------



## gmdodt (Jan 14, 2019)

bregent said:


> No, I'd say most grills >$1000 have PID controllers. There are several under $1000 models like those made by GMG, Pellet Pro, Louisiana, and others, that also have them. There a few >$1000 like PG500/1000 that do not, although they do have advanced controllers that many folks prefer over PID.
> 
> Camp Chef and Grilla are the only two I can think of right now that DO NOT have PID on any of their models.
> 
> But you certainly don't need PID to get good temperature control and some folks feel you get better smoke output with non PID controllers.


You seem to know a bit about these things. Any thoughts on pit boss?


----------



## bregent (Jan 14, 2019)

gmdodt said:


> You seem to know a bit about these things. Any thoughts on pit boss?



I have no first hand experience with them, but plenty of forums members here do and will hopefully chime in soon. I've read mostly good reviews about them and they appear to be a good value.


----------



## ross77 (Jan 15, 2019)

forktender said:


> Pellet grills blow a lot of smoke but the smoke doesn't leave much flavor, in my opinion, they are glorifided  convection ovens.



I get plenty of smoke flavor using 100% hickory pellets in my RecTec.


----------



## gmdodt (Jan 15, 2019)

I actually didnt realize masterbuilt made vertical pellet smokers.  Any thoughts on them?  They seem more like a smoker and something that would retain heat very well


----------



## xsists (Jan 15, 2019)

Only thing I didn't like about the MES pellets wwer they weren't insulated like the old MES were.  Looked like thin metal to me.  There are a few reviews on YouTube on them.


----------



## mike243 (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up on the warranty,doesn't help me but bought the son a copperhead 5 for Christmas so it will have the 5 year warranty


----------



## shinny (Jan 17, 2019)

I just got the CampChef Woodwind SG with Sear Box and I can't say enough great things about it. I've done everything except fish on it and I love it. I got it before Christmas when they had the $100 off sale.


----------



## Mark Krenn (Feb 20, 2019)

I’ve had a Pit Boss for 4 years now. Menards had a floor model clearance that was $400 at that time retail was $600. Now this grill is 400 retail. I’ve had great luck with it especially after adding a PID from smoke daddy. I’ve also experimented with the GMG WiFi controller which can be used on these too. Rec Tec controllers run about $60 more and do the same. They both have a PID built in. 
Good luck and happy cooking!


----------



## Cookin-it (Feb 22, 2019)

I too started off with a Masterbuilt Dual Fuel Vertical and it sparked my love for smoking. While I loved it, i also hated it. I recently purchased a GMC Daniel Boone with Wi-Fi and, I gotta tell you, Im in love with it. It feels really weird not having to babysit my cook all day monitoring the smoker temp. 

I usually use a mix of the Gold and Fruitwood and enjoy the flavor profile. While I agree that the smoke flavor is limited compared to other smokers, I've actually grown to like it better since it showcases the flavor of the meat more and not so much the smoke. it produces a beautiful smoke ring and holding the temp consistent throughout the smoke keeps the meat juicy and flavorful. I've used the Daniel Boone to smoke slow and low and Ive used it to grill steaks at 500 degrees. I recently was gifte the pizza oven attachment for Fathers Day but, havent had the opportunity to use it yet. I haven owned any other pellet grills but, I can wholeheartedly vouch for GMG.  The wifi is what really puts it over the top. I can set up a smoke and go to the store for some sides or really go anywhere for any reason and still monitor the temps (or change them, if needed) directly from the phone. Its a bit of a game changer. Im curious as to which manufacturer and model you decided to go with. Im sure you'll be happy with whichever you decided fit your needs best.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 22, 2019)

Anyone use an amazing tube or tray in pellet grill for extra smoke? Enough air/oxygen to keep the thing lit?


----------



## Cookin-it (Feb 22, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Anyone use an amazing tube or tray in pellet grill for extra smoke? Enough air/oxygen to keep the thing lit?



I dont use one. I dont really feel the need for 'more smoke.' IMO, the pellet grill gives off enough smoke for my tastes. I also smoke everything in a more mild flavored wood, like the fruit blend from GMG.


----------



## bregent (Feb 22, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Anyone use an amazing tube or tray in pellet grill for extra smoke? Enough air/oxygen to keep the thing lit?



Tubes yes, they are usually easy to keep lit. I've seen very mixed results on how well they work. Some feel that they add enough supplemental smoke flavors, others report they add next to nothing. The only way to know is try it yourself.

As for trays, some folks have had success - many folks I know have not.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 22, 2019)

Just kinda wondering for future. May have Rec Tec , Camp Chef, Silverbac, or similar to put into the arsenal someday.


----------



## mike243 (Feb 22, 2019)

Microwave the pellets for 2 minutes makes mine lite and stay lit easier imo


----------



## retfr8flyr (Feb 23, 2019)

I use Lumber Jack pellets in my grill and I haven't found the need for additional smoke yet. If I wanted more smoke I would use some MoJo bricks, instead of a smoke tube.


----------



## Eric Hammer (Feb 23, 2019)

Get a Yoder ys640 and don't look back.  It costs more but it's worth it...


----------



## Kiwi Smoke (Feb 25, 2019)

I notice that Louisiana grills don't get much of a mention in this type of "which pellet grill " discussion. 
I'm not very experienced in this style of grilling but recently bought an LG900 and am really enjoying it. 
They are well made and produce great results and have the option to direct flame grill by sliding the one half of the heat diffuser back exposing the flame from the burn box.
Great grill good value IMO


----------



## Rmartinez2 (Feb 25, 2019)

I was in the same boat as OP for quite some time. I actually took nearly 2 months to finally decide. early on in the process i was all about Traeger, having drank the koolaid on them pioneering the pellet smoker and having one of the first patents etc. But the deeper down the rabbit hole you go, the more options you start to realize are out there. Traeger was quickly out of the picture for me when i started to see how much info there was on how their tech hasn't really changed too much since their patent expired and everyone else got in the mix. If I remember correctly (not as accurately but correctly) many of the brands you see now come from the same manufacturers that built Traeger grills for them for quite some time. I believe Pitt boss, z grills, grilla grills, and maybe camp chef all fall into this (do not quote me on that but i know z grills for sure). So given this i moved onto Z grills and started to really enjoy the tech innovation awards as I'm a full blown techy. All of them essentially seemed the same. I liken it to how a Lexus is really just a Toyota camry with a sleeker body in the case of base models. 

ultimately, to not make this any longer than I likely already unnecessarily did, I chose a Pit Boss (PB pro series 1100 to be exact). Why...? for me it was important to have a good amount of surface to grill/smoke on so the size was good. They had a 5 year warranty which was not too bad considering they once only operated under 1. We constantly have huge family gatherings and we do all different kinds of food so it was important to have an easier go at switching out pellets (this is ultimately what started tipping the scale away from zgrills). And then... the broiler plate opening. This household loves its steaks, and if the sear isnt right I'm not sure what would happen so having that ability in one grill is pretty damn awesome. I've used the grill twice only and mainly for grilling no long smokes yet but the sear i've gotten on my steak is pretty impressive. 

I will say that rec tec came in as a late research for me and so i may have pulled the trigger early but the way i saw it was, this is all new to me up to now i've been a straight up lump charcoal with a few wood chunks thrown in kinda guy and really only for grilling, i've never smoked a damn thing. I've not gotten to see a rec tec up close but I will say that i've already got my eyes BFG-2500 they have coming out in May I've slated myself to get this closer to the sep/oct timeframe as i'm not a fan of being an early adopter of any new release. For now i think the PB is going to be a good introduction for me.


----------



## Rmartinez2 (Feb 25, 2019)

Kiwi Smoke said:


> I notice that Louisiana grills don't get much of a mention in this type of "which pellet grill " discussion.
> I'm not very experienced in this style of grilling but recently bought an LG900 and am really enjoying it.
> They are well made and produce great results and have the option to direct flame grill by sliding the one half of the heat diffuser back exposing the flame from the burn box.
> Great grill good value IMO



Its my understanding these and pit boss are from danson (danson's??) both looked pretty much identical to me when i went to look at them. Home depot carries louisiana and lowes carries pitboss from what i saw. its possible the steel is maybe MAYBE a slight bit thicker but i honestly couldnt tell. there was a louisiana 1100 i think and it was essentially the PB 1100 without a front shelf, w/o a side shelf, smaller hopper and about $300 more... Anyway whenever i see PB mentioned i tend to think Louisiana as well. Both good ass grills


----------

